# Shop vac



## kabyt (Dec 8, 2013)

Just setting up a shop for the first time. 

Can you just hook up a shop vac to the dust ports on router table and table saw??


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

A good & quick way to start out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Better than nothing, but depending on the shop vac and hose size, may not be much better.

Router table and table saw dust collection works best with high air flow.

If you have a shop vac with 1 1/2in hose, it will not have a lot of air flow. Too much pressure drop in the hose.

A shop vac with a 2 1/4in hose will work better.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

My router table uses the 2 1/4 shop vac hose and does an acceptable job.
A regular DC 4" hose works a lot better on the TS and planer.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Only when you empty the shop vac on a regular basis. DAMHIKT


----------



## ttocsmi (Jun 18, 2013)

We've been using a Craftsman 5.5 hp shop vac for the last couple years & it's worked pretty good. I bought plastic 4"/2.5" adapters from the local woodworking shop to connect to the machines.

The downside is that it's louder than a dedicated DC. Although, you can't vacuum your car or clean up messes in the basement with a DC either.

Get a good strong shop vac now. Get the DC later when you have the $ and if your hobby continues.


----------

